# Angeln bei Seltz



## Trunkenbold (5. Mai 2009)

Ahoi,

ein paar Freunde und ich wollen dieses Jahr im Elsass in der Umgebung von Seltz fischen gehn.Insgesamt wollen wir 4 Tage da hin. 
Jetzt die Fragen:

1. es gibt ja anscheinend n Campingplatz an der Kiesgrube Epple,was kost das Zelten dort?

2. Wie siehts mit den Tageskarten aus?gibts da sowas wie Wochen oder 10er-Karten?wenn ja,was kostet der spass?

3.Es kam das Gerücht auf dass man ab dem 1.Mai wieder mit Kunstködern fischen darf,aber nur am Fließgewässer.Ab dem 1. Juni erst an See'n etc, stimmt das?#c

soweit wars das...danke schonma im vorraus.
#:


----------



## massiv83 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Hallo,also Kunstköder sind ab 8.5 wieder erlaubt,da ist Hecht und Zander wieder offen.Der Epple Baggersee und diverse andere kleine Seen sind noch bis Anfang Juni fürs Angeln gesperrt.Es gibt Tageskarten für etwa 20 Euro,eine Karte für 2 Wochen(Preis mir nicht bekannt)und Jahreskarte für 98 Euro...
Die Preise fürs Zelten sind mir leider nicht bekannt...
Grüsse


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*



massiv83 schrieb:


> Hallo,also Kunstköder sind ab 8.5 wieder erlaubt,da ist Hecht und Zander wieder offen.Der Epple Baggersee und diverse andere kleine Seen sind noch bis Anfang Juni fürs Angeln gesperrt.Es gibt Tageskarten für etwa 20 Euro,eine Karte für 2 Wochen(Preis mir nicht bekannt)und Jahreskarte für 98 Euro...
> Die Preise fürs Zelten sind mir leider nicht bekannt...
> Grüsse



Achtung, Hecht und Zander sind in der 2.Categorie erst ab dem 9.5.09 erlaubt. (Dep.67 Bas-Rhin).


----------



## massiv83 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Achtung, Hecht und Zander sind in der 2.Categorie erst ab dem 9.5.09 erlaubt. 


Ja stimmt,heute hab ich es auch gesehen das es bis 8.5 gesperrt heisst.....#q


----------



## Trunkenbold (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

ja wir gehen eh erst ab dem 29.5 bis zum 1.6

kartenmäßig wisst ihr nix außer tageskarte?weil täglich 10-20 eus wird teuer wenn ne jahrekarte knapp 100 kostet wird ne wochnkarte ja nich teurer kommen als 40 euro

campingplatz ham wa ausfindig gemacht und werden da mal anrufen


----------



## massiv83 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

kartenmäßig wisst ihr nix außer tageskarte?weil täglich 10-20 eus wird teuer wenn ne jahrekarte knapp 100 kostet wird ne wochnkarte ja nich teurer kommen als 40 euro

Also in der infobroschüre dieich bekommen habe steht halt nur das es tages,2wochen und jahreskarten gibt und karten für frauen|supergri.Preise stehen halt nicht dabei...fragt mal am campingplatz nach wenn ihr anruft,die wisssen bestimmt bescheid...


----------



## pêcheur67 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Die 15-Tages-Karten sind ab dem 01.06. bei den Ausgabestellen erhältlich. Preis 30 EUR.

Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.peche67.fr/reglement_carte_peche.html

Die Preistabelle ist unter "ici" verlinkt.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Trunkenbold (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

ich hatte nur n halbes jahr französisch,ich glaub hyrogliphen kann ich besser lesen als das 

aber 30 euro beantwortet meine frage,vielen dank 

petri


----------



## Fish4Life (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Ehm wie ist das jetzt genau?
Ist es 100% sicher die Angelkarten nicht vorher erwerben zukönnen?
Und mir geht es echt dreckig ich schaue seit 5 Stunden nach einem Campingplatz an Ufernähe,telefoniere durch die Gegend und bekomme keine wertvolle Antwort-.-
Hatt jmd einen Campingplatz in Seltz wo er empfehlen kann oder gar einen privaten,würde mich um hilfe freuen

lg 
Simon


----------



## pêcheur67 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Wenn Du einen Zeltplatz suchst, wo es möglich ist, direkt quasi vom Zelt aus zu fischen wirst Du wohl Pech haben. Zumindest in Seltz. An den meisten Seen befindet sich ein Badestrand in unmittelbarer Nähe des Campingplatz. Da ist Angeln zu 99,9% verboten.
Somit heißt das, Du musst vom Campingplatz aus mit dem Auto oder Fahrrad zum Angelsee X fahren. Macht auch Sinn, denn an den Campingplätzen ist eh zu viel Trubel.


----------



## Fish4Life (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Ok danke schon einmal für die Antwort
also ich und 3 andere Freunde werden aufjedenfall nach Frankreich fischen gehen soviel steht fest!
Jedoch haben wir vorort kein auto,wir werden hingefahren und abgeholt....ist eine strecke zu fuß mit angelzeug realistisch oder eher nicht?

lg


----------



## massiv83 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Also am epple baggersee da ist ja auch der zeltplatz,gegenüber dürft ihr ab anfang juni wieder angeln,das sind etwa 10 min zu fuss,der rhein ist direkt am zeltplatz,und der hafen ist auch etwa 10 min entfernt...


----------



## Fish4Life (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort
Hilft uns sehr weiter


Nur wie heißt der Campingplatz am Epple Baggersee,das ich dort anrufen kann und buchen kann?


lg


----------



## Trunkenbold (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

ja wie heisst der denn?|wavey:


----------



## Graffy (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Wie ist das Angeln am Epplesee??? ;+;+;+

Lohnt es sich da hin zu gehen?? Wir wollen über Pfingsten 3 Tage an den See gehen 

Wie ist das der Fischbestand AUSER KARPFEN


----------



## massiv83 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Seltz*

Hi,
über Pfingsten kannst es vergessen,der Epple ist noch bis anfang Juni gesperrt zum angeln....


----------

